# Specktra featured in She Unlimited Magazine!



## Janice (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome news! Specktra is featured in the current issue of She Magazine & Podcast. Please visit their site to read the great article they wrote, as well as to listen to the audio interview with yours truly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link to Feature Article


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2007)

Fantastic! Congratulations.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 7, 2007)

Woohoo! That's awesome!  Loved the podcast!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations Janice, that is good news!

:congrats:


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 7, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!

That's a big accomplishment!!  You deserve the attention--you do great work here ladies!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Aug 7, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! to all the beautiful Specktra Team..


----------



## Pure Vanity (Aug 7, 2007)

Aww thats great


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 7, 2007)

Yaaaaay for you!  Congrats.  That's really exciting.


----------



## Holly (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats! That's pretty awesome ^^


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, very cool!  Congrats on a job well done!  You must be so excited about that interview!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 7, 2007)

The pod cast was really cool to hear!  Thanks for all that you do for Specktra!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 7, 2007)

OH WOW!!! congrats. You guys do great on this site, I am so thankful for what you guys do!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 7, 2007)

:congrats: Well done!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, that is definitely cool!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

:congrats: Janice! 








:woots:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








You go girl!


----------



## user79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Woo hooooo! Nice one Janice.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations Janice.  I love this site.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Aug 8, 2007)

thats awesome!


----------



## oddinary (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 8, 2007)

Only a matter of time til the world learns of how awesometastic specktra is :-D


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 8, 2007)

w



w!CONGRATULATIONS!



​


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 10, 2007)

yayyy congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2007)

Ooh la la! Great interview, Ms J!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Aug 12, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! Specktra is a great site and it is about time everyone knew about it!


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 13, 2007)

:cartwheel: :cartwheel: :cartwheel: :cartwheel: :cartwheel:
CONGRATS, Janice and the rest of the Specktra.net support team!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 14, 2007)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## dmenchi (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay! congratulations for your success! thank you guys for making this site available to us MAc freaks & for all your hard work!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 21, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! awsome pod cast


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!  Thats awesome congrats.


----------



## elvinworld (Dec 17, 2007)

That's great, congratulations.


----------



## nunu (Aug 18, 2008)

awesome! congrats Janice!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

wooo


----------

